# UK | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Riverside Sunderland* | Riverside

*City :* Sunderland ( Tyne&Wear )


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Cathedral Gardens Urban Forest *| Donegall St

*City :* Belfast ( Nothern Ireland )


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Oxford Station Redevelopment 

City :* Oxford ( Oxfordshire )


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Roman Quarter *| City Centre 

*City : *York (England)

*Architect :* Vincent & Brown


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Central Quay *| City Centre

*City : *Cardiff (Wales)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Church Wharf *| City Centre

*City : *Bolton ( England )


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Angila Square *| Magdalen St

*City :* Norwich ( England )

*Project Website :* https://angliasq.com/

Project facts

*Site:* Magdalen St, Norwich NR3 1DZ

*Developer: *West Homes


----------



## london lad (Feb 10, 2003)

That image of the tower block in Norwich is the old abandoned scheme.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Roman Quarter *| City Centre
> 
> *City : *York (England)
> 
> ...


*Vincent & Brown’s York Roman Quarter finally approved.*

York City Council's planning committee has narrowly approved revised plans by Vincent & Brown for a major mixed-use city centre scheme

A decision over the reworked Roman Quarter plans – following the rejection of an earlier scheme last year – had been due to be made at a committee meeting last month (8 September).

But councillors deferred their decision after they learned of the Queen’s death midway through the meeting, having already discussed the huge city centre plans for almost two hours.









Vincent & Brown’s York Roman Quarter finally approved


York City Council's planning committee has narrowly approved revised plans by Vincent & Brown for a major mixed-use city centre scheme




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Valley Ridge Ski Resort / SnOasis | *Great Blakenham

*City :* Ipswich ( England )




























*Recent News









Ski resort bosses 'analysing' decision to extend landfill's licence


Operations at a landfill site next to the proposed Valley Ridge project will continue for a further eight years.




www.ipswichstar.co.uk




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Plans go in for 250,000 sq ft York mixed-use scheme.*

*Local York developer Helmsley Group has submitted plans for a major mixed-use regeneration project in the heart of the city.*

Proposals for the Coney Street Riverside scheme include the creation of 250,000 sq ft of mixed-use retail, leisure, commercial, and residential space and a riverside walkway.

The developer aims to repurpose previously underutilised vacant upper floors for residential and commercial use, and new build elements providing additional student accommodation.



































Plans go in for 250,000 sq ft York mixed-use scheme


Local developer pushes ahead with regeneration project in heart of the city




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Demolition start for £50m Farnworth town centre rebuild.*

*Developer Capital & Centric has kicked off demolition work to pave the way for a £50m transformation of Farnworth market precinct into a new town centre community near Bolton.*

The project involves replacing a 1960s shopping precinct to build a new neighbourhood with nearly 100 homes and shops built around a new public square and flexible indoor community space.

Caddick Construction is believed to be in the frame to build the regeneration project with main building work due to start in Sping 2023.



























Demolition start for £50m Farnworth town centre rebuild


Caddick Construction is tipped for main works due to start in the spring




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Plans in for £40m surf park at former Kent colliery.*

*A planning application has been submitted to Dover District Council for a surf lagoon resort on the site of a former colliery spoil tip in Betteshanger Country Park, Kent.*



























Plans in for £40m surf park at former Kent colliery


Seahive surf lagoon and health resort will be built near Deal




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Demolition starts on £135m Wigan Galleries scheme.*

*Wigan Council’s strategic development partner Cityheart has approved enabling works to start at the £135m Galleries shopping centre redevelopment scheme in the town centre.*


























º









Demolition starts on £135m Wigan Galleries scheme


Contractor BCEGI starts work on project to redevelop Wigan town centre




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*CABI Headquarters / Scott Brownrigg.*

Architects: Scott Brownrigg
Area : 2787 m²
Year : 2020
Photographs : Hundven Clements Photography



























































































*Wallingford ( Oxfordshire )*


----------

